# Riders/facilities near Bishop CA?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you could just google horse trainers in bishop ca.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Check out aerc.com. They have a mentors page by state & regions by which you can find close members. Also check out endurance.net; they have an active message board ("Ride Camp") which should help.


----------



## morinalexisann (Feb 12, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you so much.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe you can contact someone from the Bishop Mule Days Celebration. I think that they have some trail rides during that time and maybe know some endurance opportunities as well? They should at least be able to point you in the right direction I would think! Good Luck!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Its a little out of the way but contact Candee Coffee in Ridgecrest,CA. She does a TON of endurance and is a great trainer as well. Believe she owns C & C stables its called. C and C News and Events


----------

